# rokform vs quad lock?



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

I have been wanting the rokform, but it does not come with a poncho to keep out the dust. It does come with a plastic baggy which I think is weird.
I wanted the rokform cause I can cahnge the angle.

The quadlock comes with a poncho, but can't change the angle.

Has anyone gotten the quadlock poncho to work with the rokform?


----------

